# What is the temp at your house?



## XFS_Duke (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I was just thinking about the weather we're having here in Louisiana and wanted to know what it is like everywhere else?

Currently it is about 40*°*F here and pretty much dry air. We had one of those horrible mist/rains yesterday and it was horrible. Just made everything wet and muddy.

How is it for everyone else on here? And don't tell me to check the Weather Channel! lol Just making small talk...


----------



## KS_Samuel (Nov 27, 2013)

It's 22C in my lounge. But the heating is on as well as a half rack of servers in the corner.

Outside is currently around 8C


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Nov 27, 2013)

25F and snow on the ground - more on the way tonight.


----------



## drmike (Nov 27, 2013)

Feels like 11F here.  Yeah lets argue about perceived air temperature   It's cold and we have snow.

Weather has been utter crap for most of the last week.  At least 4-5 days of entirely below freezing.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 27, 2013)

27°F

FEELS LIKE 16°

 

or

 


-3°C

FEELS LIKE -9°


----------



## Damian (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 27, 2013)

23C , 73F


----------



## eva2000 (Nov 27, 2013)

30C in Brisbane Australia 

Some parts of my state today at 38C to 41C (100F to 106F for you US folks) http://www.weatherzone.com.au/region.jsp?lt=wzstate&lc=qld&list=fc


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Nov 27, 2013)

Tampa, FL

Wednesday 9:00 PM

Clear


52

°F | °C



Precipitation: 10%

Humidity: 74%

Wind: 10 mph


----------



## XFS_Duke (Nov 27, 2013)

Awesome, so it's going to be in the 20's tonight.. Hard freeze here... I wish it would snow, but I'm sure it won't anytime soon. They are calling for a cold winter this year. I can't wait!


----------



## trewq (Nov 27, 2013)

~14C here at the moment with rain and thunder this morning. I like this weather.


http://m.weatherzone.com.au/tas/south-east/hobart


----------



## MannDude (Nov 27, 2013)

21°F (FEELS LIKE 13°) or -6°C (FEELS LIKE -11°)

 

Walking to the pub later, will be fun in this cold. Walking back shouldn't be too bad. I'll handle the cold better then.


----------



## fixidixi (Nov 28, 2013)

Well it's -5 now.. last week it was around 0..


----------



## KS_Phillip (Nov 28, 2013)

0C, with 32-52kph wind and snow coming down hard


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 28, 2013)

Outside: 19

Inside: 70

Milwaukee, Wisconsin


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 29, 2013)

25 Degrees C. A little too warm for my liking but have to keep it high for the baby.

4 Degrees outside.


----------



## cloudlix (Dec 19, 2013)

Now in our office is 20°C so it`s very good for work not to warm not to cold  

Outside we have 2°C


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 20, 2013)

24 c but the wind chill makes it fel like 19 c. Snowing also, but that is December 19th in Michigan for you. Going to be a white Christmas here for us this year. Good thing I have wood stocked up. 

edited: for spelling damn can not spell today


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

It has been a very cold December in most of the United States.  Dreary and dark too. 

Hearing rural folks talking about the masses of fuel they are burning through this winter - more than anyone can recall.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 20, 2013)

Was warm enough here last night that I had the AC running. -_-;


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

Must be nice Ald!  Although relative heat wave this week in many places...

I am sick of winter.  Never liked it.  But I detest southern state summers even more.

Time for in earth built home or a deluxe cave.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 20, 2013)

Heh.. well, nice is relative   5-9C is my ideal, but sadly winter only lasts _maybe_ 6 weeks or so here ;;


----------



## drmike (Dec 20, 2013)

50F?  Outside?  Yeah that's doable/alright for winter.   I am tired of 0-15F outside for days on end.  Jetstream is all snafued.

I need to become a snowbird for certain.  Get my AARP card for the discounts and drive the big rig down south then come back for spring.


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 21, 2013)

drmike said:


> It has been a very cold December in most of the United States.  Dreary and dark too.
> 
> Hearing rural folks talking about the masses of fuel they are burning through this winter - more than anyone can recall.


A lot of people have gone to wood or pellets here. Some of the older folks have kept there oil burners for back ups but that is all. They compared the $1000 a month bill to the $100-$150 for wood and decided it was a good deal. Even though there is a bit of work involved and some cost to get the stoves in, they still come out on top in the big picture of it all.


----------



## drmike (Dec 21, 2013)

The price of home heating fuel (oil) remains alarmingly high.  It has been so for several years in a row and the commodity cost while high, doesn't reflect the even high post-delivery cost.  Ditto for LPG or more commonly known as propane.

Pellet stoves are alright, but they are glorified blow torches at best and more akin to room heaters like folks use to use on per room basis.

Next season I am headed back to wood and coal ideally in one burner system that supports both.  Why?  Both can be sourced locally and keep the neighbors working.  Plus their lower cost and better heat output is long proven through all sorts of economic upturns and especially in the downturns.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 21, 2013)

Who needs oil burners or pellet stoves?  It's f**king summer here on the east coast.  64F right now and tomorrow will be 69F.


----------



## drmike (Dec 21, 2013)

Don't let 1-2 days of relief fool you @DomainBop.

Bet it will be teens and twenties as that big cold front follows.   Back to the ice age.


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 21, 2013)

We just got hit again in two week period in Oklahoma. Ice age indeed!


----------



## drmike (Dec 21, 2013)

Oklahoma, that state stays beat up by the weather.   Rough place to be.  Any time I am headed out west I avoid Oklahoma.  Strange state.


----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 21, 2013)

True enough!  B)

It could be 75 degrees one day and below freezing the next. Pretty crazy. It's happened.


----------



## drmike (Dec 21, 2013)

Blame the Rockie Mount range for Okies weather drama.


----------

